# My whole zoo..



## Kalabue (Dec 3, 2013)

Last post I mentioned I have 2 dogs, 2 cats, one beta, and Tillie at my house. At my boyfriends we have 2 cats, 2 bearded dragons, and a recently adopted hedgehog!


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow! Best I was ever at was two cats, a dog, a closet of 14 snakes, and a mouse.

What are hedgehogs like? In my head it's a less agile, skiddish rat that you CAN NOT TOUCH.


----------

